# Burstner 747 2 rental from Motorholme



## stitch125 (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone rented for Motorholme, we are interested in viewing a Burstner 747 2 with a view to rent but Motorholme wanted to charge £250 to arrange this when I said no way she said that they would arrange it without charging us to do so. This has raised alarm bells so wanted to find out what other members experience has been with this company.

And to find out about Burstner 747 2. is the 7 berth roomy.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I had an e mail from Motorholme suggesting I buy a Mooveo.

I called and asked to view one. They didn't have any to view, and said I could hire one for a weekend for a cost of £400 - a weekend was the minimum hire. It was in Kent. 

I checked about dogs - they (apparently) called the owner, confirmed the dog, and then charged me £15 extra for the dog. 

On the day of the rental, the owner called me an hour before I was due to pick up the van, and said he didn't take dogs.

They offered me a completely different van - 6 berth and not a Mooveo, in Staffordshire. I said no, I could not get a train to Staffordshire to pick it up, and anyway I was only hiring in order to view the van I was interested in buying.

They refused to give me any of my money back. They also did not give any money to the owner of the van.

About a year later, after suing both them and the credit card company, I finally got my money back.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think your experience alone says not to have anything to do with them, Heatherchloe's tale of woe should reinforce it.

Paul.


----------



## stitch125 (Jan 16, 2012)

I knew i was right to trust my instincts. Thank you for confirming them.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The 747 is a good roomy van with seating for 7 but only has 6 belts fitted.

Large beds front and rear with diner conversion to a small double and a single on the bench seat or a large double with the bench seat. 

Lots of storage and can put a surf board in the van.
We have one but sorry we don't let it out.

Andy


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

A further reason for having nothing to do with MotorHolme:

MotorHolme's excess of wolly thinking

Phil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

'nuf said

Colin


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done Colin - I have added mine. I hope that this company goes out of business. Imagine not giving the Guardian's Money journalist his deposit back? They wouldn't have lost anything by giving it back to him. Nasty company.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We received an email from Alistair Hilton of MotorHolme.co.uk today.

Everytime I click on the links they provide my computer stops working and security alerts pop up.

Avoid this company like the plague!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just had an email from them today 'promising' 10.20% on any money I invest with them - which I will not persue.

They also have 'if you no longer wish to receive messages from them' button - press on it and it just takes you to their MH Hire web page.

B*stards!


----------

